# My Gravel Edge



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I finally got my gravel edge done... the morning of our first plowable snow yesterday. Thought I'd share some pics.


































I should have taken the pics before it got all covered with snow. I'd have to say that I think it worked very well. I guess once the snow melts I'll know for sure if I pushed any gravel.


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

Little confused what you did to it,maybe the melted off pics will be easier, why the angle iron on the ends of the plow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He put a pole/tube on the bottom so it won't dig into the gravel.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Grandview is correct as to the reason for the pipe on the blade. There's several threads on here that talk about these gravel edges. As for the angle on the sides: I've seen some people just put bolts through the ends of the pipe to hold it on and even some put a couple bolts through the pipe AND blade to hold it on. I had the angle, so I did it this way. To get the pipe on I started it on one end and drove it all the way across with a sledge hammer. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have come off, but I'm paranoid so I put the angles on.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I like my yard guard. Mine is bolted to the blade.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know I am off point, but that Jeep is awesome!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i just lift my blade alittle when i plow gravel, seems easier then bolting this homemade thing to the front of plows. not to mentioon i dont care if i plow the gravel up. that just means i make more money in the spring re-raking the gravel back into the driveways.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;917505 said:


> i just lift my blade alittle when i plow gravel, seems easier then bolting this homemade thing to the front of plows. not to mentioon i dont care if i plow the gravel up. that just means i make more money in the spring re-raking the gravel back into the driveways.


Well, when you have a plow that has a manual angle on it, you can't just bump it up, it wobbles. And after I spent over $3000 fixing my gravel drive and private road, I'd rather not push all of it away.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

How is it working for you?....I was thinking of doing something like that.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

poncho62;917987 said:


> How is it working for you?....I was thinking of doing something like that.


I think it worked really well. I guess I'll know for sure once the snow melts and I see if there are any piles of gravel anywhere. It actually back drags just as well as before also. But realize that I don't have any down pressure to help with back dragging.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

poncho62;917987 said:


> How is it working for you?....I was thinking of doing something like that.


I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. 
The yard guard thread is below.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&page=3&highlight=yard+guard


----------

